#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  Selflessness

## Бо

Как правильнее перевести selflessness - бессамость или бессамостность?

----------


## Юй Кан

Дайте контекст? А то может быть и "бессущностность"...
Устоялся же в русском перевод _анатта/анатма_ как "бессамостность", что легко проверяется любым Гуголом.

----------


## Бо

> F. Is the idea of rebirth in conflict with the concept of selflessness?
> 
> One of the fundamental teachings of Buddhism is that "All dharmas do not have a substantial self." If this is the case, how can there be rebirth? Are they in conflict with each other? Selflessness does not mean that there is no life. It means that our physical bodies are the illusive combination of the five aggre-gates (form, feeling, perception, mental formation, and consciousness) and the four great elements (earth, water, fire, and wind).


А что, есть разница между бессамостностью и бессущностностью?

----------


## Юй Кан

> А что, есть разница между бессамостностью и бессущностностью?


По мне,  *бессамостностью* (т.е. отсутствием "я/эго") могут обладать только живые существа.
А *бессущностностью* (т.е. отсутствием самосуществования) -- всё остальное, включая явления/феномены, никаким "я/эго" не обладающие.

Но это нюансы, которые в общем случае (как в приведённой Вами цитате)... бессущностны, будучи бессамостными. : ) Шутка.

----------

Бо (01.05.2010)

----------


## Aion

> Как правильнее перевести selflessness - бессамость или бессамостность?


Самоотверженность.

----------


## PampKin Head

Я бы перевел как *безсущностное*.

----------


## Евгения Горенко

Мы переводим это как "*бессамостность*" или "*отсутствие самости*".

----------

Бо (01.05.2010)

----------


## Zom

Можно перевести словом "безличность".

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я бы перевел как *безсущностное*.


Это архаичный вариант.
В настоящее время: http://ru.wiktionary.org/wiki/без-
Ср. *бессмертие*.

----------

